# Hỏi về thuốc Long Huyết P/H hiệu quả thế nào cho phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ?



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Sau sinh cm được gì? Ngoài 2 thiên thần đáng yêu thì e được khuyến mại cho đôi quả mướp có thể vắt được lên vai luôn  Nên sau khi nâng lên đặt xuống thì hôm qua e cũng đã độ loa thành công rồi cm ạ!  Hôm qua thì ngon lành, nhưng hôm nay thì e thấy chỗ đường rạch ở chân ngực sưng và bầm hơn rất nhiều. E có hỏi bác sĩ thì bác sĩ có nói cứ uống thuốc theo đơn, trong đó có thuốc Long Huyết P/H sẽ giúp nhanh hết sưng và bầm. E team gà lại lần đầu phẫu thuật thẩm mĩ, cũng ngại không dám tham khảo bạn bè. Nên đành lên đây hỏi về thuốc Long Huyết P/H hiệu quả thế nào cho phẫu thuật thẩm mĩ, cụ thể là nâng ngực như em ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh

Nâng ngực có đau không bạn? Mình cũng đang muốn tham khảo, mà cứ sợ đau không dám làm. 
Mình sinh xong ngực cũng chán lắm!


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Mới nâng xong ai cũng vậy ấy mà mom   Mom chịu khó uống thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ, chắc có kháng sinh và thuốc Long huyết P/H đúng không? Cứ uống đẩy đủ theo đơn là sẽ cải thiện được thôi. Đây thuốc long huyết p/h đây 
Long huyết P/H - Tan bầm tím, mau lành vết thương
Sẽ giúp tiêu sưng, tan bầm và nhanh lành vết thương nhé!


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Mới nâng xong ai cũng vậy ấy mà mom  Mom chịu khó uống thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ, chắc có kháng sinh và thuốc Long huyết P/H đúng không? Cứ uống đẩy đủ theo đơn là sẽ cải thiện được thôi. Đây thuốc long huyết p/h đây
> Long huyết P/H - Tan bầm tím, mau lành vết thương
> Sẽ giúp tiêu sưng, tan bầm và nhanh lành vết thương nhé!


Mom cũng nâng ngực rồi ạ? Vậy không biết uống thuốc sau bao lâu thì ổn định ạ? Mới nâng mom có kiểu cảm giác nó nặng nặng ở ngực và khó thở không mom?


----------



## Hoahaiduong98

Nguyễn Thanh nói:


> Nâng ngực có đau không bạn? Mình cũng đang muốn tham khảo, mà cứ sợ đau không dám làm.
> Mình sinh xong ngực cũng chán lắm!


Đã xác định động vào dao kéo cắt đến da đến thịt rồi thì làm gì có chuyện không đau bạn ơi    Chỉ có mức độ đau ở mức nào và giới hạn chịu đau của bạn thế nào thôi nhé! 
Nhưng tất nhiên muốn đẹp thì phải chịu đau thôi. Giờ công nghệ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ cũng tiên tiến rồi bạn ơi.


----------



## Linhthuy12

Mấy nay uống thuốc Long huyết p.h xong thấy ngực thế nào rồi mom? Đã hết sưng đau và bầm tím chưa?  
Vì sưng đau và bầm tím như vậy thì cứ đúng đơn của bác sĩ là kháng sinh và thuốc Long huyết p.h là sẽ nhanh lành vết cắt, giảm sưng và tan bầm thôi, vì trong thuốc Long huyết p.h có tính kháng viêm sẽ giúp hiệu quả hơn ấy.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Linhthuy12 nói:


> Mấy nay uống thuốc Long huyết p.h xong thấy ngực thế nào rồi mom? Đã hết sưng đau và bầm tím chưa?
> Vì sưng đau và bầm tím như vậy thì cứ đúng đơn của bác sĩ là kháng sinh và thuốc Long huyết p.h là sẽ nhanh lành vết cắt, giảm sưng và tan bầm thôi, vì trong thuốc Long huyết p.h có tính kháng viêm sẽ giúp hiệu quả hơn ấy.


Cũng may thấy ổn ổn hơn rồi mom ạ!  Kiểu hôm đầu nên e thấy như vậy đúng là hơn rén, nhưng giờ thì ổn hơn rồi, cũng đã thấy chỗ cắt đỡ sưng hơn nhiều, bầm cũng đã tan dần. 
Công nhận là cứ thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ là hiệu quả thật.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh

Hoahaiduong98 nói:


> Đã xác định động vào dao kéo cắt đến da đến thịt rồi thì làm gì có chuyện không đau bạn ơi  Chỉ có mức độ đau ở mức nào và giới hạn chịu đau của bạn thế nào thôi nhé!
> Nhưng tất nhiên muốn đẹp thì phải chịu đau thôi. Giờ công nghệ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ cũng tiên tiến rồi bạn ơi.


Thế có cách nào để nhanh hết đau hơn không ạ?  
Để e có động lực nâng ngực với.
Thấy mọi người nâng ngực xong mặc quần áo thích lắm, có khi chỉ cần dán thôi cũng đã đẹp rùi.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa

Đây là tác dụng chính của thuốc Long Huyết P/H đây bạn. Tan bầm tím và mau lành vết thương nhé! Nên với trường hợp phẫu thuật thẩm mĩ thì hoàn toàn có thể dùng được, thành phần của thuốc sẽ giúp vết thương mau lành hơn, bầm tím cũng sẽ nhanh tan hơn.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Nguyễn Thanh nói:


> Thế có cách nào để nhanh hết đau hơn không ạ?
> Để e có động lực nâng ngực với.
> Thấy mọi người nâng ngực xong mặc quần áo thích lắm, có khi chỉ cần dán thôi cũng đã đẹp rùi.


Cứ nghĩ sắp đẹp rồi là có động lực mom ạ! 
Nói thế chứ như em giờ ngon lành rồi mom, đúng là nhiều khi mặc áo hở lưng là mình cũng tự tin hơn rồi, hay áo 2 dây cũng vậy, chỉ cần dán hoặc là mặc áo quây ấy mom là đẹp


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Lê Thanh Hoa nói:


> Đây là tác dụng chính của thuốc Long Huyết P/H đây bạn. Tan bầm tím và mau lành vết thương nhé! Nên với trường hợp phẫu thuật thẩm mĩ thì hoàn toàn có thể dùng được, thành phần của thuốc sẽ giúp vết thương mau lành hơn, bầm tím cũng sẽ nhanh tan hơn.
> 
> View attachment 12377​


Mấy hôm nay ngon lành rồi mn ạ! Chỗ đường rạch của e cũng đã liền da, e dùng keo dán chứ không phải là khâu da, nên đường rạch nó chỉ là 1 đường thôi. Hôm mới nâng xong thì nó như vậy, uống thuốc kháng sinh, Long huyết p/h như bác sĩ nói, thì giờ ngon lành rồi ấy.


----------



## Nguyễn Dương

Mn thì chỉ bị ngực, e đây còn cả 1 rổ bụng đi kèm đây. 
Như em chắc còn phải nâng ngực, tạo hình thành bụng thì mới đẹp được. 
Soi vào gương mà tự thấy mình khiếp quá.


----------



## Hoahaiduong98

Nguyễn Thanh nói:


> Thế có cách nào để nhanh hết đau hơn không ạ?
> Để e có động lực nâng ngực với.
> Thấy mọi người nâng ngực xong mặc quần áo thích lắm, có khi chỉ cần dán thôi cũng đã đẹp rùi.


Như có mẹ chia sẻ là uống thuốc Long huyết p.h trước khi phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ 3 ngày đó mom, chỉ có cách đó là thấy có nhiều mẹ đánh giá hiệu quả cao thôi. Rồi về uống thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ, ăn uống và chăm sóc chỗ phẫu thuật cẩn thận, mấy hôm chẳng lại mê ngay.


----------



## Mai Mai

Hôm trước hôm sau nó sưng ở chỗ rạch là bình thường mom nhé!
Cứ để mấy hôm vết thương nó lành vào là đẹp thôi


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa

Hoàng Tú Linh nói:


> Mấy hôm nay ngon lành rồi mn ạ! Chỗ đường rạch của e cũng đã liền da, e dùng keo dán chứ không phải là khâu da, nên đường rạch nó chỉ là 1 đường thôi. Hôm mới nâng xong thì nó như vậy, uống thuốc kháng sinh, Long huyết p/h như bác sĩ nói, thì giờ ngon lành rồi ấy.


Giờ nâng ngực tiên tiến quá ạ!  Không phải khâu da, dùng keo dán thì mình giữ cẩn thận sau vết rạch đó liền da vào thì đẹp như không rồi? 
Thế ngoài uống thuốc kháng sinh và thuốc Long Huyết P/H thì có cần dùng kem trị sẹo không bạn?


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Lê Thanh Hoa nói:


> Giờ nâng ngực tiên tiến quá ạ!  Không phải khâu da, dùng keo dán thì mình giữ cẩn thận sau vết rạch đó liền da vào thì đẹp như không rồi?
> Thế ngoài uống thuốc kháng sinh và thuốc Long Huyết P/H thì có cần dùng kem trị sẹo không bạn?


Có phải dùng kem trị sẹo chứ mom  Nhưng mà mới về chưa dùng đến đâu, bắt đầu lên da non thì mới bắt đầu bôi. Giờ nhìn đường rạch còn hơi đỏ 1 chút, nhưng cũng đã se hơn rồi. Cố gắng ăn kiêng để không để thành sẹo thâm hay sẹo lồi là ngon lành. 
Phải công nhận là uống thuốc Long Huyết p/h hiệu quả nhanh mom ạ!


----------



## Nguyễn Khánh Linh

Mom nâng ngực còn đỡ đấy, e nâng mông đây, còn phải nằm sấp 2 tuần trời ấy  Đấy là may e còn ib vô page này để được tư vấn 
Long huyết P/H - Tan bầm tím, giảm phù nề, mau lành vết thương
Xong rồi e uống thuốc Long Huyết P/H này trước nên nó nhanh lành hơn ấy, chứ không thì e còn phải nằm cả tháng cơ.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh

Hoahaiduong98 nói:


> Như có mẹ chia sẻ là uống thuốc Long huyết p.h trước khi phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ 3 ngày đó mom, chỉ có cách đó là thấy có nhiều mẹ đánh giá hiệu quả cao thôi. Rồi về uống thuốc theo đơn của bác sĩ, ăn uống và chăm sóc chỗ phẫu thuật cẩn thận, mấy hôm chẳng lại mê ngay.


Mom nói nghe nó nhẹ như lông hồng quá!  
Nhưng dù sao cũng cảm ơn mom nhé! 
E sẽ tổng hợp lại rồi sẽ chú ý nếu như có đụng chạm dao kéo


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Nguyễn Khánh Linh nói:


> Mom nâng ngực còn đỡ đấy, e nâng mông đây, còn phải nằm sấp 2 tuần trời ấy  Đấy là may e còn ib vô page này để được tư vấn
> Long huyết P/H - Tan bầm tím, giảm phù nề, mau lành vết thương
> Xong rồi e uống thuốc Long Huyết P/H này trước nên nó nhanh lành hơn ấy, chứ không thì e còn phải nằm cả tháng cơ.


E thì nằm ngửa không dám nằm nghiêng đây  Lúc mới đầu chưa quen xong nó nặng ở ngực ở mom, buồn cười cứ thấy tức ngực khó thở, xong mấy ngày quen rồi thấy mê lắm! 
Chỉ có điều e thì sợ lệch nên cứ cố gắng nằm ngửa cho thật lâu, ox e khen lắm, thấy quyết định của mình cũng đúng đắn.


----------

